# What to do?



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a bit of a situation i have a week off for the rifle deer hunt and i want a good camping spot. I am able to take my trailer up to where i want to hunt on the tuesday before the hunt or take that friday off and head up. I was wondering what you guys think about leaveing my trailer up on the mountian for a couple days with being there do you do it? You think i would be allright going up friday day and getting a good spot i am not sure what to do.


----------

